# windows xp no arranca



## graph_electro

saludos mi pc tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:
pentium 4 , 1.7GHz
ram 256MB
HD 60 G
Tarjeta grafica NVIDIA TNT2 
Sonido integrado
Placa Intel D845W

El problema es que enciendo la Pc y sale el mensajito de Windows y todo luego aparece un mensaje en una pantalla azul, instantaneamente, luego se reinicia el computador, nisiquiera me deja ver el mensaje, y no entra a windows simplemente se reinicia, quisiera me ayuden por favor. ...  saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

graph_electro dijo:
			
		

> saludos mi pc tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:
> pentium 4 , 1.7GHz
> ram 256MB
> HD 60 G
> Tarjeta grafica NVIDIA TNT2
> Sonido integrado
> Placa Intel D845W
> 
> El problema es que enciendo la Pc y sale el mensajito de Windows y todo luego aparece un mensaje en una pantalla azul, instantaneamente, luego se reinicia el computador, nisiquiera me deja ver el mensaje, y no entra a windows simplemente se reinicia, quisiera me ayuden por favor. ...  saludos




Hola, le ha movido algo a la BIOS?

Pudiera ser que haya desactivado su tarjeta aceleradora de gráficos y pro eso no se vea nada o se trabe y se reinicie.
Si el logo de windows aparece quiere decir que su disco duro tarjeta madre y ram estan perfectos.

El problema puede ser que haya dañado el registro o que windows no este reconociendo algún dispositico.

Después de pasar el arranque presiones no recuerdo si es f10 o f8, pero intente con ambos, debe darle a escojer varias opciones, elija "Iniciar con la última configuración que funcionó"

Saludos


----------



## sir rodrigo

hola... otra de las opciones que puesde seguir es entrar en la bios y encontraras una opción que es cargar de esta forma "load default customs" o load optimal customs" puede que de esta forma reconozca alguna configuración que traiga por defecto.-


----------



## tiopepe123

Ya lo conozco esta pantalla, sale justo despues de la prinera de guidos.
Es de azul oscuro y salen arriba unas letras de msdos. chungo, suele ser problemas de harware.

Primero prueba con F8, cuando arranca apriete F8 hasta que te salga una pantalla que te permite arrancar a prueba de errores.


Si sigue haciendo lo mismo pues enntra en la bios y dile que quieres arrancar desde CDROM y le metes el CDROM de guidows y dejas que arranque a ver que pasa SIN DARLE A LA BARRA ESPACIADORA no toques ninguna tecla.

Si no pueba de arrancar en linux (Si es facil) bajate una distribucion linux live-cd. 

Finalmente puedes desmontar la tapa del PC y mira las piezas, veras unos potecitos metalicos (condensadores electroliticos), todos deben tener la cabeza plana y limpia, si estan un poco abultados,a salido un liquido marron o algo por el estilo, pues sea roto la placa madre ydebes comprar otra (solo esa placa) eso si si la encuentras, comentalo luego en el foro.


----------



## juanfrancosorin

yo que vos renombro el windows que no te funciona y pruebo instalando nuevamente el windows para saber si es problema de soft o de hardware.
si podes instalarlo el problema es de soft y si no te deja ni instalarlo debes tener algun problema de hardware.


----------



## sir rodrigo

En las anteriores respuestas se indica formatear, pero, también se puede reparar windows, puede que se haya dañado algun archivo de sistema y eso se puede hacer de la misma forma que se formatea, solo se cambia la opción dar nuevo formato por reparar windows... no les aseguro que servira 100% pero por lo menos servirá para poder ver con el equipo en funcionamiento alguna falla que halla provocado este problema.-


----------



## edhin

Es incierto el problema, no es facil de determinar con la información que das.

Aqui va un truco: Presiona F8 al arrancar y en el menu de arranque hay una opcion que dice: "deshabilitar el reinicio automatico en caso de algun fallo" o algo por el estilo, le das en esa opcion y la pantalla azul se quedara inmovil. Anotas todo lo que aparece y lo pones aqui para ver si te puedo ayudar. Aunque la verdad es facil darse cuenta, ya que el mensajito por lo general dice "HDD problem" o falta archivo, o alguna pista sobre lo que esta fallando. 

Si el problema es el disco, entonces arranca el PC con el CD de instalacion de Windows y cuando pone: 'para repara presione "R" ' le das R, luego te pedira la sesion le das 1 enter, y en el pass si no has fijado ninguno le pones enter. Hecho esto pones el comando CHKDSK c: /R /P

y dejas que llegue al 100%, a veces le da 2 pasadas. Una vez que termine pones exit y sacas el cd de instalacion.

Espero haber servido de ayuda. Cualquier duda mandame un MP.


----------



## Daemon

Bueno mi problema es el Siguiente...

el pc de mi cuñado se habia quemado... de echo probe en otro pc el procesador ,las ram , la tarjeta de video , la placa no me arriesgue de probarla...(preferi comprar una nueva altiro) , tb probe la fuente de poder

y bueno lo unico que no me funciono fue el procesador , asi ke obligado a comprar uno nuevo..

bueno , compre la placa madre, el procesador

una AsRock , y un pentium 4 de 3,2 ghz 

y bueno intente instalar las piezas, lo instale prendio y todo , y en la parte de entrar a windows me sale...

windows se cerro mal y , las opciones de siempre , ya pnogo inicar windows normalmente..

y lo raro es ke ... con el discoduro de mi cuñado , el pc se pega, 
y luego intentamos probar con mi discoduro ( que si funciona el windows ) y lo raro es que con mi disco duro se reinicia y sale la pantalla azul ke no alcanso a ver que dice


que puedo hacer??  puede que cambiando la fuente de poder se arregle??? 

ya nose que hacer , intente conectando los cables a la placa madre denuevo , configurando la Bios.. realmente nose que hacer..


otra consulta ,  en las placas madres tienen ressitencias de voltaje?? , si pudieran decirme cuales son.. 

gracia de ante mano

Daemon


----------



## edhin

Hola de nuevo, como ya te indique es posible ver lo que aparece en la pantalla azul poniendo "no reiniciar automaticamente" en el menu de opciones donde pusiste "iniciar windows normalmente" . A veces esas maquinas se reinician o se apagan por un problema de temperatura, entra a la bios y revisa que el procesador no supere los 60 grados, si es asi deberas cambar el cooler por uno mas eficiente o probar con otra fuente, eso tambien suele ocasionar esos problemas de temperatura. Debes fijarte tambien que algunas placas madre vienen con conectores de alimentacion adicional para el procesador, fijate que todos esten conectados. 

No se a que te refieres con resistencias de voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## ilpancho

sir rodrigo dijo:
			
		

> En las anteriores respuestas se indica formatear, pero, también se puede reparar windows, puede que se haya dañado algun archivo de sistema y eso se puede hacer de la misma forma que se formatea, solo se cambia la opción dar nuevo formato por reparar windows... no les aseguro que servira 100% pero por lo menos servirá para poder ver con el equipo en funcionamiento alguna falla que halla provocado este problema.-



 
Saludos, yo he tratado de hacer eso por que teno un problema con windows que tarda muchisimo en arrancar y no me deja navegar en internet,  como tengo muchos programas instalados quiero evitar el formateo.  Pero cuando arranco con el cd de windows xp y le doy a instalar para luego reparar   el programa me dice que no ha detectado ninguna unidad de disco  que presione F3 para salir del sistema,  cuando presiono la tecla windows comienza como siempre.  No entiendo por que  me dice que no me detecta el disco duro.  ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## rampa

Sencillamente sino te reconoce el CD... significa o que el CD esta malo o que la Lectora esta mala.

Suerte.


----------



## ilpancho

Gracias por responder,  pero creo que me explique mal,  arranca el programa de instalacion desde el cd  y este programa el que me dice que no reconoce el disco (disco duro) cuando salgo del programa de instalacion el disco duro simplemente arranca. por eso no puedo reparar windows.


----------



## adr

hola ilpancho

lo que entiendo es que tu quieres que tu computadora no ande tan lenta debido alos programas que instalaste. el que la compu ande muy lenta es casi normal, sobretodo si le instalas un servidor de bases de datos o cosas asi que ocupan demasiados recursos.

bueno si lo que no quieres es formatear todavia la compu, puedes hacer lo que te suguiro , eso si mucho cuidado a que es lo que le mueves,y si vez algo del antivirus no lo desactives a menos que sea un antivirus que segun tu ya desinstalaste y que te lo encuentres por ahi bien comodo en ese caso tienes que desactivarlo. bueno es lo siguiente.


da click en el boton de inicio
da click en donde dice ejecutar
en la pantalla escribe "msconfig"
te aparesera una pantalla con muchas opciones, no muevas ninguna si no estas seguro ok
en la parte superior hay varias pestaña (general, system.ini ....). 
da click en la pestaña que dice inicio
aqui te aparecen los programas que tienes instalados que se arrancan junto con el sistema ok

revisa la lista y deselecciona los programas que consideres inesesarios, no desactives nada de tu antivirus y si no estas seguro no los desactives, no es grave si desactivas algo solo que la aplicacion se tardara al iniciar un poco mas de lo habitual, a menos que sean cosas como los servidores de bases de datos por ejemplo oracle. pero si quires desactivar este se puede luego si nesesitas hacer uso de el, vueves a entrar en el msconfig lo activas y reinicias la maquina y ya esta.

ojo no estas desintalando los programas, lo que estas haciendo es que no se activen al iniciar la secuencia de encendido de la compu, por lo tanto tienes memoria libre.

bueno lo anterior es una recomendacion y queda bajo tu riesgo el moverle a la configuracion del sitema.


lo que si deberas hacer antes que naa, es darle un scandisk a tu(s) disco(s) duro(s), antes de volver a intentar reparar windows o seguir el prosedimiento de arriba ok.


vete a  la carpeta de mi pc
da clik en el disco disco duro
da clik derecho en el disco duro 
luego click en propiedades
luego en la pestaña de herramientas
luego en comprobar ahora
luego te tomas un cafe mientras examina el disco(desactiva el protector de pantalla y no vallas a        correr ningun otro proceso en lo que la maquina se checa)

y si te sale que tienes errores no todo esta perdido vuelve a darle el scondisk pero ahora marca las opciones de reparar herrores automaticamente.
entonces puedes intentar de nuevo.


bien suerte. 
 no dejes de comentarme que fue lo que desidiste


----------



## edhin

Al parecer tu PC tiene una mainboard con un IDE propietario o algun RAID que no reconoce el programa de instalacion de Windows. Debes fijarte en las cosas que vinieron con tu mainboard, ahi debe haber un disco flexible donde se encuentran esos drivers. Lo unico que tendrias que hacer en ese caso es fijarte bien en la barra que aparece abajo cuando el programa de instalacion esta corriendo, debe indicarte: presione F6 (o F4 No recuerdo que tecla es) para instalar una unidad de disco (o IDE ) distinta, de otro fabricante, etc. O algo asi, en ese momento metes el disco flexible y presionas la tecla que indico, esperas un momento (2 min creo) y luego te dara las indicaciones a seguir, y ya , a seguir instalando.

En el caso de que este instalado en un RAID, yo creo que lo mejor seria cambiar la opcion RAID por IDE en las opciones de la BIOS de la mainboard. De esta manera tu disco trabajara como una unidad IDE normal.

Esto es comun con los discos SATA, las primeras mainboards venian con puertos SATA solo en modo RAID, posteriormente pusieron la opcion IDE.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## tiopepe123

en el CD de la mainborad lleva los controladores, la pregunta es un poco capciosa, si el ordenador esta limpio como copias a un disquete que el winxp te obliga.

Si habres el ordenador y el disco duro tiene una cinta roja estrecha roja es tipo SAYA y puede que necesites el disco de marras.

En el momento de empezar la instalacion tal como te comentaban abajo pone PULSA F6 y te pedira el disquete.

Hay un cd que corre por internet con todas las utilidares para reparacion, diagnostico...
http://www.hiren.información/pages/bootcd

muy recomendable tenerlo...


----------



## Apollo

Este foro está dedicado a la electrónica y sus aplicaciones.

El tema no está relacionado con la electrónica, es competencia de la informática.


----------

